# Word of the Week - Week 52 2015



## SENC (Dec 20, 2015)

This week's entry comes straight from @Tclem himself, as he was complaining about @Kevin 's katagelastic tendencies. I'm guessing he had someone read this definition to him. Thanks Tony!

*Katagelasticism*
*Katagelasticism* refers to the psychological condition in which a person excessively enjoys laughing at others (coined by Christian F. Hempelmann and Sean Harrigan[1] from καταγελαστής (_katagelastēs_), Ancient Greek for “mocker”). Katagelasticists actively seek and establish situations in which they can laugh at others (at the expense of these people). There is a broad variety of things that katagelasticists would do—starting from harmless pranks or word plays to truly embarrassing and even harmful, mean-spirited jokes.[2][3] They would be of the opinion that laughing at others is part of the daily life and if others do not like being laughed at, they should just fight back.[2][3] For the katagelasticists it is fun laughing at others and there is almost nothing that might hinder them from doing so. For them, some people even might provoke getting laughed at (and surely deserve being laughed at).[2][3] This condition often makes it difficult for sufferers to gain and maintain acquaintances and boy-/girlfriends. [2][3]

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Great Post 1 | Funny 1 | Informative 3 | Creative 1


----------



## Schroedc (Dec 20, 2015)

But some folks these days just bring out the katagelasicism in everyone....


----------



## Tclem (Dec 20, 2015)

Well I was beginning to think I texted an ex girlfriend. Lol

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## justallan (Dec 20, 2015)

To daggum many letters for me, I'm out on this one.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## barry richardson (Dec 20, 2015)

Amazing! How did you know that was my middle name?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kevin (Dec 20, 2015)

I have long wondered what kind of Words of the Week we'd actually see if we took away Henry's thesaurus and his access to google. I'm guessing we'd see words and definitions like this:

Grass - the stuff between your toes in summer

Bob - what my cork does when I go fish

Air - how one becomes king "air apparent to the throne"

Easy - telling someone to slow down

No - none. "He ain't got no gumbo."

Gumbo - chewing gum for Kenbo

Try with only the words in your normal quiver next week Henry and remember, my katagelastic proclivities are never excessive when directed at you, they're merely meted out in the due measure you deserve.

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 4


----------



## duncsuss (Dec 20, 2015)

Schroedc said:


> But some folks these days just bring out the katagelasicism in everyone....





Kevin said:


> ... my katagelastic proclivities are never excessive when directed at you, they're merely meted out in the due measure you deserve.



As if further evidence were needed to support the statement _*"For them, some people even might provoke getting laughed at (and surely deserve being laughed at)" *_

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 20, 2015)

super katagelasicism fragilistic expee ala docious?

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## justallan (Dec 20, 2015)

On a lighter side AND because I don't give up that easy:

Code _*Kata*_ is an attempt to bring this element of practice to software development. A _*kata*_ is an exercise in karate where you repeat a form many, many times, ...throw in some Gelasticism and I could be a friggin' "software development ninja"

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin (Dec 20, 2015)

Fake boobies are not software development. Fake boobies are way-too-firmware.

El Confucious-o say _pechos falsos sin buenos

_

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Dec 20, 2015)

That word sure is a mouthful .@SENC I guess one that practices Katagelasticism, might also be considered inimical .


----------



## SENC (Dec 20, 2015)

manbuckwal said:


> That word sure is a mouthful .@SENC I guess one that practices Katagelasticism, might also be considered inimical .


In certain, though not all, cases.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Dec 20, 2015)

Tom I see where you're coming from. Someone who enjoys poking fun at others excessively, could be said to be attempting to cause harm. But it is not always necessarily so. By inference, Henry has alluded that Katagelasticism can be helpful. 



SENC said:


> In certain, though not all, cases.



We could all take some instruction from his wise council. This has given me another excellent idea. Not like the one I had when my naivety asked Henry to teach us words of the week though. I have learned many great lessons from that foolish idea . . . . . 





.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------

